# Duke



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

So my husband went out and brought home a LGD puppy after i told him not to.. 
I was not happy at all. Puppies are alot of work and i didnt want another dog let alone a puppy...

So here he is. He is a kangal maremma mix. Almost 3 months old now as he has been here 2 weeks.

He has bonded with my one newer cat Asanti, who was just diagnosed with nasal cancer. They are always near each other when the puppy is inside. He spends part of the time outside with moe and sadie and my husband during the day, then sleeps in the house at night for now since he is a baby.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He's adorable. He also seems to like having his pic taken. 

All this time I thought it was you that had the little problem with bringing animals home. Now the truth is known, it's both of you!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I always discuss before i bring anything home. My hisband unfortunately didnt listen, i told him no puppies. He decided to ignore me. I wasnt happy to say the least, im still not happy about it. ive raised enough puppies over the years and i told him they are alot of work and i prefer adult dogs. He seemed to think i needed this breed to guard my chickens.
He does like to pose for pics though lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, puppies are a ton of work. But he's there and is taking on a decent amount of the training. At least I hope he is. 

I'm down to my last dog now. Fuzzie is turning 15 and is a large mixed breed, 80 pounds of old dog. I've made the decision no more. If something happens to me then that leaves others to have to deal with what to do with my animals.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

This little one is precious...and so photogenic.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep he is being trained. Since he is a LGD he is being trained with the goats and chickens. its more challenging since he was born outside and raised outside and then he came here . he sleeps in the house at night, he cant defend himself against a bear or coyote at 2 months old. During the day he is outside with my other 2 dogs and in and out . Housebreaking is weirdly easy considering he was outside prior to coming here.
He is pretty solid, we have been taking him to tractor supply and the local feed store for some socializing, and he so far isnt phased by anything. Gets a bit carsick on longer rides but is getting better. 
He has literally tripled in size in 3 weeks. He was 25lbs when my husband brought him home and soo tiny... he is around 40lbs now and every time he sleeps he grows.
He is super photogenic i agree lol, i take maybe 50 pics to get a good two lol.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

More pics when he first came here. He was a little fluff ball


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know the dogs I've had that were easiest to house train were dogs that started out outside. I didn't realize that until you said how easy he's been to house train. I didn't have to house train the three brothers at all. After we found them they stayed outside. I don't even know why I decided to start bringing them in at night but it was a month or more after I found them.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I wonder why they are the easiest to housetrain. Ive never had an outside dog, im still not sold on the idea. I prefer my dogs to live in the house. Im sorta ok with it. I know some working dogs live outside cause they protect the livestock. i dont really have livestock that needs protection from a serious guard dog. 

I also prefer the older dogs. Inwanted an older lgd that needed a good home and was actually getting one in july that was 8 from the rescue i got abby our great pyrenees mix from but she had cancer and the foster home had to have her euthanized.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My hubs wanted our Redbone hound to be kenneled outside. I couldn't abide that so Leon was in the house at night and doing whatever he wanted to do during the day. But the first few months of his life, he was outside. That must be the secret, start them outside and then bring them in. Housebreaking made easy.

I wonder if Duke will live outside at night.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Duke will live inside at night if he wants, or outside. Itwill be up to him. I already have a doghouse outside for him that i took out of the goat yard, he doesnt go in it now lol but maybe one day if he wants


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All we want is for our furry friends to be happy. If that means sleeping with their pack in the house then that's what they can have.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

2nd vaccines last night.
He is 50lbs. he is 3 months old on july 4th..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What's your guess on his adult weight? It appears he's going to be a big hoss. One that you can sell pony rides on.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Im thinking between 100-150. His mother is 120 and the father is around 150.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Got a bath this morning, and sat for blueberries lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks like he's not the only one sitting for blueberries. 

That is going to be one massive animal.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep moe likes them too. sadie not so much.
He will probably be huge.
Today we took him to a bbq at a friend's house. He was a huge hit, handled the 25 people great, and slept most of the time lol.
some folks pet him some didnt, but he was great with everyone


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I probably would have put him in my pocket and taken him home. 

One of the hardest things for me is to see a dog in one of the stores and not want to pet it. But in deference to owners I either ask or I just look and make a comment of praise to the owner.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Almost 4 months old. 50 lbs.
He is as tall as my female gsd.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And he doesn't even look like he's hit the all legs stage yet.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

4 months and 3 days old


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When did you start keeping a pony in the house?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol i know right? He is at moes shoulder already.. i am dreading how big he is gonna get lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chances are even with his size he'll be the least destructive of the lot in the house. Once he's a true big boy they become so laid back.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

If i can get thru the chewing stage im.set. he chews everything but his chew toys.... he chews the furniture, moldings, my knick knacks, everything lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I do not miss that part of puppies growing up. Although mine were better as long as they had chew toys. Shoes still had to be up out of reach though.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Maryellen said:


> If i can get thru the chewing stage im.set. he chews everything but his chew toys.... he chews the furniture, moldings, my knick knacks, everything lol


Oh noooo! Dh's dog has gnawed on the futon and a couple of other pieces of furniturel like my grandmother's cedar chest. He didn't start that until he was 9 or 10 months old, I think. That's what gets me. It's not like he doesn't have a buddy to play with or a shortage of toys.

I just wanted to say that all 3 of your dogs are handsome. Sure wish my Great Pyr had Duke's markings.

How is Duke doing now?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He is growing FAST. taller and heavier then my female gsd who is 70lbs. Has a few more inches to go before he is as tall as moe my gsd lab mix, who is a lean 130 lbs. 
He is a kangal maremma mix, his coloring is more like a golden retriever. his face is his mothers kangal color. Here are some new pics. He is laying on a queen size bed for comparison. he will be 5 months old on sept 4th lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, are you still wishing hubs hadn't drug him home? He's turning out to be a handsome boy.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Sortof. . he is a good puppy .but he is learning all of moes bad habits which i dont like. and i have to train him as the husband hasnt done anything with him


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One of the things I learned many years ago that had to do with horses. That they were exceptionally smart but if there is something they are going to learn and remember always it would be the bad habits/behavior of those around them. It proved to be true.

Now you're getting to see that with the dogs. 

Didn't he promise? Is this like the kid that wants a pet, promises to take care of it and then it falls to the Mom to do it all after the new wears off?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep he promised as usual and then did nothing. Same as before. Which was why i didnt want a puppy cause i knew it would fall back on me.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

2 days shy of 5 months old.
Tonight he shredded an entire box of tissues lol
Here he is with Sadie.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You think a GS is big but dang, Sadie looks like a medium size dog next to Duke. 

I do not miss those destructive days. Although having three at the same time somehow I missed dealing with hit.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Sadie is small for a gsd, she is petite. 
But yeah duke is sprouting like crazy .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The scary thing is, he's not done. You're going to have an elephant living in the house when he hits a year old.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I know. at 3 he should stop growing and top out and stop. 
Thats what moe did, by 3 he was done growing .


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

5 months old as of sept 4th


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like that first pic. That implies one pooped out pup but willing to be photogenic at the same time.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you. He had just woken up from one of his many naps lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm waiting for the side by side when he's fully grown.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ill make sure to do those every year till he hits 3


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

His three year old pic will probably be with a saddle and a kid on his back.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

So i took duke with moe to the vet so i can weigh him.

Duke is now 75 lbs.

He might be more but he was too wiggly on the scale.

He liked hanging out behind the reception desk while i paid my bill


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Love those pics, especially the last one. One of mine spent so much time at the vet they didn't bother caging him, they just let him roam the clinic.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He does good at the vet, just lays around or visits the employees lol.
He goes back next month for his rabies vaccine


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's really a plus when they're not afraid of the vet clinic. Having one that big could be a battle trying to get him where you need him to be.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thats why im.bringing him to every visit, i figure he will get used to the place. This way he does good once mature.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I noticed that with two of my dogs from years ago that it was actually easier to take them both because they seemed to be calmer together.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

77 lbs now. Went for his rabies vaccine last night. Took sadie with us this time. He definitely leans on another dog for the rides. He is not a fan but will jump in if sadie or moe go in first


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hopefully, he doesn't get car sick. I had one that loved to ride but got sick every time.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He does when by himself. with another dog he doesnt


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh. It sounds like his more from anxiety than the motion of a vehicle. I guess you're going to be stuck taking two with you every time he has to see the vet.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I dont mind taking 2 . Hopefully he grows out of it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wonder if a mild anti anxiety med would work. I just started using them with the one I have left. I lost his brother last year, the one remaining gets really upset when I leave the house. So, now an hour before I leave he gets a treat.

It might work to relieve his anxiety and then once he realizes the ride is a good thing he won't need them anymore.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I dont like giving meds to puppies like those, as an adult thats fine, but not for puppies. im hoping he grows out of it seeing how the other two like the truck. .
Hopefully he realizes it is a good thing


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

But will he be so accustomed to using the other as a security blanket he will always be anxious by himself? Sort of like my old boy. He always had his brother when his human wasn't around.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Im not sure. I just dont like giving puppies light sedatives. i dont like how some drugs affect kidneys etc so i dont give puppies anything. for now using the other dogs as a crutch is fine, he is only making one long trip with me to VA for a week then home. see one of the things my husband didnt think of when he got him... what to do if we needed to go away. I cant leave a 6 month old puppy alone in the house or outside with no supervision. yet another reason i am still pissed . he has taken no responsibility for this puppy...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And that is why I won't be getting another dog when this one is gone. When there was a possibility of me having to spend the night in the hospital I had to go through all sorts of gyrations to find someone to come let mine out and to feed him. At least the cats were good to go with some extra food left out.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

New cell pic


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He really is pretty stunning looking.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At least he's got the others to help burn off some of that puppy energy.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thankfully


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

This morning pics


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Some new duke. He is an inch taller then moe now, and his head is a bit bigger then moes


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Enjoying vacation


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

For some reason I thought you were only taking Duke.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

No, I took duke and moe,and my husband took sadie . We can't fit all 3 dogs in one truck with all the stuff we brought, and my husband and sadie came down a week before I did. He had to put up a temporary fence for the dogs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It was just the way you said it, like because Duke was still so young no way could he be left home with the others without constant supervision.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes,I couldn't leave him home alone with a pet sitter coming 2x a day, and that's why he came with me. I


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He did the 8 hour trip good too . I was very surprised. It was his first long car ride. This was moe's 2nd 8 hr trip.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Give them a bed and they can do pretty well. Most of the time.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They both normally get car sick so I was surprised neither did thankfully


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is a surprise. Did they end up sitting more at window level during the travel? 

Although that made no difference with one of mine. He always barfed but that didn't stop him from enjoying the ride.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

If they sat up they were window level,laying down they could see out the window. I had the windows down the whole ride lol and froze with the heat blasting on me. When I shut the windows they got antsy, but open they relaxed more. Normally duke gets sick and pukes if he is by himself. With moe or sadie with him he reacts better. 
We are leaving Saturday to come home and I'm hoping they both do good.i also won't feed them that morning and the night before they will get a very light dinner. On the potty stops I give them both a few drops of Rescue Remedy and it helps to take the edge off a bit too


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I usually had a window lowered part way but mine still barfed. My others were not so great about riding and didn't want to look out of the windows because something was going to get them.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He did great on the ride home today. 8 hours and did it like a champ


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He's growing up. I wonder how he's going to be going for a ride without one of the others now.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Hopefully he will do good, but it will be rare he goes in the truck. Next time will be for his neuter and 3 year vaccines. On e that's all done he won't go again until he needs his next 3 yr rabies vaccine.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Him.and moe today.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How old is Moe?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Moe is 3 yrs old.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, technically still a teenager and willing to play when offered the opportunity.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep. Moe will play with any dog properly introduced. He will play all day all night as long as the play is not mean. He is just a rough player,body checks,slams,etc so the dog that plays with him has to be able to not break lol


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

lol when I looked at the first pic my very first thought was "my what big teeth you have!" haha


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

A video of them


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Another video.

Duke is the big fluffy blond puppy


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sadly, due to data allowance issues I can't enjoy two happy dogs having a ball with each other.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Hanging with the goats yesterday, eating goat poop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know, whether you wanted him or not, he is a stunning animal. 

How is he with the birds?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He is really stunning I agree. He is great with the chickens now that he is more mature,still eats their poop


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That will never change. I think mine preferred hunting chicken poop over hunting other things they should have been hunting.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He does pay attention to the birds in the sky thankfully lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, once I had mine trained which birds belong in our pack they were vigilant about others. They ran off a few buzzards, at first they thought they should run of the Canada geese but decided on their own to let them hang out. I think my dogs were taking the cues from the Guineas, if the Guineas didn't want them there then the dogs should go help chase the interlopers off.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Neuter day today. 8 months old and 100 lbs..
He does ok by himself on car rides when


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When what? You left that last line sort of hanging out there.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry. He is fine driving in car when alone


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL He's not totally alone, he's got you. I do get what you're saying though, alone in not having another of his canine roommates. 

Do you get him home today or tomorrow?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Just picked him up. He is home. Very sleepy and wiped out.he just threw up a bit but it's to be expected.







The vet does surgeries same day and they come home the same day unless something happens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I knew they sent my boys home the same day, I didn't know what they did on one as big as he is. 

Watch, he'll be awake and roaring to go when everyone else is ready to head to bed.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I think he will be back to normal tomorrow. Tonight he is wiped out and still groggy. I have the gate up for the basement stairs so he doesn't fall down them.leash walks for a week to make sure his stitches heal good


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mine never mentioned leash walks after the surgery. I guess I got lucky because they all healed without complications.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My vets have all said leash for the first week so the stitches and incision have time to heal. I know people who didnt listen and had to go back for emergency visits when the stitches came out due to letting the dog run around. I dont want another vet bill for that. After the week is done he won't be leashed anymore.
I guess every vet is different


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was wondering if the difference was that my vets were large & small animal vets. The only time my vet told me to keep one of my dogs quiet was the female that was spayed. None of them ever said anything about the boys.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Out here they all want males and females on leash for a week. Its different all over,different states do things differently. To me its safer so the stitches dont break open on a fresh wound.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He is better today,held some food and water down


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is he being all pitiful or back to his normal rambunctious self?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Almost back to normal, figure another day and he should be fine


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's always good news to learn. As much as you didn't want another I know he's wormed his way into your heart.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I didnt want a puppy as I knew it would be dumped on me for care. I wanted an older adult dog. But he is here and I'm dealing with it


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He came from a byb. I prefer rescues and proper breeders that I can research and temperament test myself. I've had my share of genetic messed up dogs and I'm tired of managing issues. My husband got him cause he liked his eyes.. I'm the one that gets stuck with the fallout which is why I am so mad. He has done no training at all .it all falls on me and I work 50-60 hour's a week.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, puppies are a ton of work. But the advantage is they grow up in your household, they learn your expectations. Learn your way of doing things. 

My concern is bringing in an older dog that has never received the training or the socialization to be around others already in the house.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah but puppies are a crap shoot temperament wise until they mature,some pups you can figure out quick,others take longer. adults are easy-what you see is what you get. I prefer adults as they learn faster. I've always adopted adults, I've raised a few puppies and the adults are sooo much easier. I temperament test them and bring my dogs for meets to see the reactions, and I also go to dogs in foster homes,easier to get info that way,plus I'm super picky and getting an adult dog takes me at least a few months to 2 years to find what I need. I also keep them away from my crew once here for 2 months and everyone meets thru baby gates first. I used to foster for rescue, did it for 20 years so it's easier for me to see what I need to see. I like the seniors as no one wants them and they are easy to read.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I feel the same way about seniors. I also was considering seniors until I stopped to think of how expensive they are as they age. I just went through that with my last one, went through it a year and a half ago with his brother. On a fixed income it's an issue.

I've made the decision no more but I'll tell you one thing, it's a decision hard to stick to. I have to consider that I'm by myself now and if I have to gone overnight, I have to rely on neighbors taking care of the animals. If I fall out then what happens to the animals? They end up back where they started.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And duke is back to normal. I'm still not letting him and moe run together outside as he has one more week to go before he is allowed to play with moe


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is he staring out the window while Moe is out having a gay old time?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep lol. He tries to get out with him but I hold his collar . Moe is more behaved and trained so he listens when I tell him to stay when I let duke out. . We got alot of ice from the ice storm the other day and duke slipped down the back stairs and came back limping and not using his back leg. Luckily i have pain meds and anti inflammatories here so he has been on them now too. He is walking fine now,but with the ice still here I'm not chancing it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had that happen with one of mine. It's scary as all get out. I got some of that ice melt stuff to put on the steps to avoid it happening again. It's just so easy for one of them to break a leg slipping on steps, especially old dogs. 

Then she got so old we built a ramp for her to get up and down and it was covered with outdoor carpet. 

How much ice? I really hate ice storms.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

We have almost an inch of ice


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

ackkk! Did you lose power? That's a lot of ice accumulation. 

I can't believe I didn't hear about that. Usually I do.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

No we had power. The storm 2 weeks ago we lost power for a day


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Been kind of all discombobulated here the past 24 hours. Right now I'm sitting here drinking coffee and planning what thing I need to touch next.

Yes, snow can cause so many issues when it's wet and heavy but ice is a problem no matter how much occurs. We had one ice storm the first winter we lived here. They did a good job and had our power back on in three hours. But because of where we live there was no way to get out because they don't possess road clearing equipment. Not for snow or ice that is.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And I just remembered what I absolutely have to get done today, get the birds ready for two inches of rain.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Duke and Moe today. 
Duke is 100lbs and Moe is 103.1 (he was a vet for annual checkup)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Seeing them side by side it makes me wonder how Duke could be only three pounds heavier. I guess it's that whole camouflage thing of thick fur?

What's your guess on Duke's finish weight?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Moe is the one who is 3lbs heavier. Duke is all fluff which makes him look bigger lol. Dukes father is 200lbs and huge his mom is around 125 ,both are very tall and solid. Im.thinking duke might reach 120 once he stops growing in 2 years as him and moe are very active ,so he won't put on the weight like his parents or one sibling who is still on the farm. Plus duke is now neutered so he might not get as bulky as his brother or father

Here is moe with duke when we got duke


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I said that completely opposite of what I meant and you caught it. 

So, I don't have to look it up again Duke's dad is a what?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol! Dukes dad is a maremma. His mom is a kangal/ anatolian shepherd/maremma mix


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I just looked each of the breeds up. It says that the Maremma gets to about 100 pounds, how the heck did his daddy end up 200? Momma's genetics could see him hitting 150 fairly easy.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

His father is huge,very tall and stocky, that's what the guy said he weighed, I have my doubts as I saw both parents and If he is its cause he is overweight. He has twice as much fur as duke ,but I'm sure he wasn't a true 200. 

I'm hoping duke stays at 100lbs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm kinda thinking that's one wish you're not going to get, not as young as he still is.

My last German Shepard was 125. Both of his parents were huge and direct German descendants.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I can hope lol. Friends of ours have CAS. At 7 months old their Male was 170. Huge dog. . His paws were twice the size of dukes. Other friends have 4 great pyrenees, they are bigger then duke too. .
I'm hoping since he got neutered early he won't bulk out like his brother. 2 more years to go till he stops growing lol


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Duke from 2 weeks ago


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look at the size difference. And he's not done growing yet.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He is a bit bigger lol. 2 more years to go till he stops growing hahaha


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And another one.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You need one of those spots on the wall where you can measure how much he grows each month. Bet it would be a bit surprising.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol that's a good idea!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

70 here today lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That second pic makes me think of a quarter horse with that high rear end.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah his rear is higher then his front.definitely poor conformation. He will probably have hip issues later in life. That's what you get when you breed two dogs that shouldn't be bred unfortunately


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Really, I didn't know there was a correlation to hip dysplasia with that conformation. German Shepherds suffer from it often and their hips are lower than their shoulders.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Usually it happens, sometimes you luck out and it doesn't.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I"d watch for shoulder issues too. A lot of his weight is on his front legs with his rear that high.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

55 here today. Baby Duke is growing up lol. He is still more fluf


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He really is a handsome guy. Is he one of those that has to be brushed regularly? He looks like he'd have that heavy undercoat under that longer hair.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

His coat is weird. It's super thick, double coated. I check his coat for mats just in case . I use a wire dog brush every now and then on him. His tail is like a golden retriever fur but the rest of him is thick. It's hard to describe, like a thick polar bear coat with thick dense undercoat. He gets mats occasionally, which we cut or brush out. His fur is very soft and sheds like crazy


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Duke and Moe today lunchtime


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And another one from today


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had one like that, that's how recognized his might be the same. She didn't mat but dang when I brushed her I would have a whole nother dog. She had the thick heavy mane too, that was a royal pain to brush out.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It's raining out today.... he is watching me work, then got bored and is now napping


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL loved that first pic.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Bookends


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was going to ask if you're Duke's human but now with Moe in there I have to ask if you belong to both of them?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Duke belongs to Moe. Moe is very attached to me. Duke will go to anyone, but follows me around more as I am the food giver lol.
Sometimes they both join me in my office,but it's mostly Moe who hangs out with me while I work and Kashi too. Sometimes my other cat Timmy will hang in my office but that's rare


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The dynamics for how our furred ones interact with us and each other is really rather complicated. As long as we understand the basics balance is so easy to achieve.

My black cat, Jake, has decided he needs to sleep with me at night. Luckily he's pretty easy to share a bed with. He doesn't want to lay on me but just so we're touching.


----------

